# B.t.s



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

One very good reason to join the british tarantula society. Just received my copy of the latest journal


----------



## EvilM1k (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm hoping I've received mine today also.
Definitely a good thing to come home to.


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Got mine this morning, aint had time to look at it as yet,.:2thumb:


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

martin3 said:


> Got mine this morning, aint had time to look at it as yet,.:2thumb:


Very good write up about the pokie's :notworthy:


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Is the BTS membership really worth while? I've always been tempted but as of yet I haven't gone for it : victory:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Do not bother buy a few beers instead.
The B.T.S is a complete waste of time.
They contradict rules such as condeming smuggling but they support convicted smugglers.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Baldpoodle said:


> Do not bother buy a few beers instead.
> The B.T.S is a complete waste of time.
> They contradict rules such as condeming smuggling but they support convicted smugglers.


I suppose everyone has their own opinion of it. I've never had anything bad to say about it. I know it's a well respected society with lots of detailed newsletters. But with the membership all you get is the monthly newsletter, not sure that's worth investing it. :|


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

HowseR21 said:


> I suppose everyone has their own opinion of it. I've never had anything bad to say about it. I know it's a well respected society with lots of detailed newsletters. But with the membership all you get is the monthly newsletter, not sure that's worth investing it. :|


Don't waste your money mate!


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

HowseR21 said:


> I suppose everyone has their own opinion of it. I've never had anything bad to say about it. I know it's a well respected society with lots of detailed newsletters. But with the membership all you get is the monthly newsletter, not sure that's worth investing it. :|


My mate Chris Sainsbury was shat on by them from a great height.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Baldpoodle said:


> My mate Chris Sainsbury was shat on by them from a great height.


Dare I ask how?? :whistling2:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

HowseR21 said:


> Dare I ask how?? :whistling2:


Ask Mark Pennel/Adam smith/Ray Gabriel etc they might tell.....but I doubt it.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I will always support the BTS. They put a lot of time and effort into making the hobby what it is today. Without them a lot of what we know about tarantulas etc wouldnt be known. Most importantly is that they are completely approachable at shows and always a good laugh.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> My mate Chris Sainsbury was shat on by them from a great height.


thought he was a member of the commitee? he was when i was a member. the only reason i'm not now, is cos i keep forgetting to rejoin.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

selina20 said:


> I will always support the BTS. They put a lot of time and effort into making the hobby what it is today. Without them a lot of what we know about tarantulas etc wouldnt be known. Most importantly is that they are completely approachable at shows and always a good laugh.


Well said I will always be a member


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Baldpoodle said:


> Ask Mark Pennel/Adam smith/Ray Gabriel etc they might tell.....but I doubt it.


Take it you meant Andrew Smith, as I really been out the loop of meet ups at shows, lectures last few years and not myself that's in knows lol. Oh and been honest this whole time I thought you were Chris Sainsbury, no idea why my bad.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

spider_mad said:


> Take it you meant Andrew Smith, as I really been out the loop of meet ups at shows, lectures last few years and not myself that's in knows lol. Oh and been honest this whole time I thought you were Chris Sainsbury, no idea why my bad.


You are right about Mr smith.
I'm not Chris my name is Damien and I live near Blackpool as Chris lives in Germany.


----------



## angelarachnid (Oct 10, 2011)

spider_mad said:


> Take it you meant Andrew Smith, as I really been out the loop of meet ups at shows, lectures last few years and not myself that's in knows lol. Oh and been honest this whole time I thought you were Chris Sainsbury, no idea why my bad.


It goes something like this from what I remember

Chris in his usual sarcastic manor replied to a post on the BTS something to do with a Kid reporting that some copies of a spider book had missing pages and that if you contacted the publisher they would send you a complete copy. Nice helpful post.

Chris's comments upset the kid, around the same time there was a campaign to get people to use their real names on websites and in one of Andy Smiths articles he mentioned something about nasty posts on websites and called them young "scallywags" Chris took offence and at one of the BTS lectures refered to himself as a "scallywag" (he was sitting at the same table as me), something to do with Andy Smith never posting or visiting websites, threw his toys out of the cot, and started upsetting everyone. I believe mainly due to few people supporting him in his objections. 

Another thing you have to remember is that Chris and I believe Damian (bald poodle) or was it Frylock, had also been banned from many sites, I think by upsetting people on the sites, they had the website logos as avatars and instead of say the venom list had things in the same style logo as devenomated etc, in almost competition form to see who could bee banned from most.

So exactly HOW did the BTS "shat" on him? From what I remember all he was asked was to tone down his replies to posts.

Working from memory some bits might be missing correct me where I am wrong? and there are other bits which I was not privy to between Chris and comitee members.

You might think Bald Poodle is Chris as (from what I have been told) he allows Chris to use his login, which is against the rules of this site is it not?

R


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

angelarachnid said:


> You might think Bald Poodle is Chris as (from what I have been told) he allows Chris to use his login, which is against the rules of this site is it not?
> 
> R


How is this possible?


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> You are right about Mr smith.
> I'm not Chris my name is Damien and I live near Blackpool as Chris lives in Germany.


Hows T store doing these days?.... You and Chris ruined that place :lol2:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello Brian.........we thought you had been abducted by aliens.

Hows things these days?


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

anything negative baldpoodle says about anything...you need to take it with a HUUUUUGE heaping of salt. you don't need vinegar, though...he has enough sour grapes already.

nuff said.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

corpselight said:


> anything negative baldpoodle says about anything...you need to take it with a HUUUUUGE heaping of salt. you don't need vinegar, though...he has enough sour grapes already.
> 
> nuff said.


You know for a while i thought you were Chris Sainsbury lmao


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

selina20 said:


> You know for a while i thought you were Chris Sainsbury lmao


what me??? :lol2: :bash: :lol2: :bash:

i am assuming you quoted the wrong post there LOL


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

corpselight said:


> what me??? :lol2: :bash: :lol2: :bash:
> i really don't know how to take that Sel...


Lmao i know its really bad but i really did think you were the same person for ages hahahahaha. Now i know of course you arent xD


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Lmao i know its really bad but i really did think you were the same person for ages hahahahaha. Now i know of course you arent xD


i'll try to take that in the most positive of ways, Sel...though Chris (unlike some i can mention) did have his good moments before he went off on one


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

corpselight said:


> i'll try to take that in the most positive of ways, Sel...though Chris (unlike some i can mention) did have his good moments before he went off on one


Only know of him because of his posts on T store


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Got this from Chris in an email:-



> Hi Damien can you post this on that thread to answer the most righteous Ray. I can't be bothered to address the other posts made by people who have never even met me or even spoken with me. I only answer Ray now because I know it will annoy him. I did try to create an account but didn't seem to work, but as this will just be a one post wonder, I guess an account would have anyway been a wast of time (much like what I write now).
> 
> The kid was Colin D Wilson and the post that I made was intended as and taken as the joke that it was intended to be, by Mr Wilson. If there were any complaints about the post I made or any other post I made come to that on the bts web site I was never made aware of it by anyone in admin.
> 
> ...


thats the last time I inform him of a thread :lol2:


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Baldpoodle said:


> You are right about Mr smith.
> I'm not Chris my name is Damien and I live near Blackpool as Chris lives in Germany.


Ah right, my mistake guess just some of the posts or way you view put things come across same way chris would done on the t store forum. Ah well know in future.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

So, how does one explain an IP address in the UK and then in Germany? and then in the UK and then in Germany? How does one explain the style change of Damian and the switch to the exact same style as Chris. There are many many instances that tell us the account was shared, luckily for you though you seemed to have the protection of a former mod.
And, how does one explain the reply I received from Chris on T-store that suggest "if I can spoil just a little bit of their perfect world I will".

Unfortunately Damien you are just a copy of Chris, as soon as the BTS title pops up you spout your own drivel, again and again and again...
You were given the opportunity to address the points you continually made on here, on the BTS forum. All your questions were answered, but still you sing the same song. Moan moan moan moan moan!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Colin Wilson a kid??? I think i peed myself a little :lol2:


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

Baldpoodle said:


> Got this from Chris in an email:-
> 
> 
> 
> thats the last time I inform him of a thread :lol2:


Who cares in a one sided view people don't just get banned for no good reason.
I for one think it's good the bts treat idiots as idiots and bans them


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> So, how does one explain an IP address in the UK and then in Germany? and then in the UK and then in Germany? How does one explain the style change of Damian and the switch to the exact same style as Chris. *There are many many instances that tell us the account was shared, luckily for you though you seemed to have the protection of a former mod.*


Don't you drag me back into this.

I'm sick of having my integrity questioned by you. 

What annoys me most is the tribal crap. It's like "if you don't support the BTS 110% and do so publicly, you must be against them" mentality. I seem to have had my allegiance to one side decided for me, which is plain absurd since I've only spoken to most via email and frankly, this petty nonsense interests me not one jot. 

I've spoken to Chris, he was alright to me. I've spoken to Ray Gabriel, Andrew Smith, etc and they were alright to me. Am I not allowed to make up my own mind and let their personal business remain their own? 

I wasn't involved, and however you choose to interpret my actions as admin, I acted on what I believed was right at the time. Let's hope in hindsight your own actions hold up better than mine huh? I suppose you've forgotten your own ability to have the "real" events distorted and that nearly cost you being a mod here. It wasn't just me that was going to fire you, and you should remember that. 

You just need to grow the hell up and let it all go. The fact you are still having a go at me because I didn't act how you wanted me to at least a year ago is pathetic.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

anonymity so readily discarded 

A full explanation of how the BTS works can be found in this thread:
Everything you everwanted to know about the BTS.

You might be interested in reading the last comment


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> anonymity so readily discarded
> 
> A full explanation of how the BTS works can be found in this thread:
> Everything you everwanted to know about the BTS.
> ...


Pfft like it wasn't obvious to anyone who didn't just join up. And man the hell up, if you have a problem say so without the thinly veiled digs. 

If you are convinced Damien shares accounts with Chris, then do something about it. I stepped down a while ago as admin, so you can do as you like. 

I'm not entirely sure why I need to read the thread or the response; I don't see anything relevant to my response or you digs. Yet again I am sitting here wondering why I seem to have been assigned to the "anti BTS" crowd without my input. 

The only reason I'm not a member just now is because I can't afford it and my other societies rank higher simply because they offer access to funding I can use.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Please keep personal grievances to PM's and not on forum threads.

Thank you,
Veyron


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

What is Poxicators problem with me as it seems like I am being personally targeted here?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I'd be more worried about your accusation. Would you like to elaborate on the following? Exactly who do you refer to?



Baldpoodle said:


> They contradict rules such as condeming smuggling but they support convicted smugglers.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

Veyron said:


> Please keep personal grievances to PM's and not on forum threads.
> 
> Thank you,
> Veyron


And using swear words on a public thread


----------



## SeaMilk (Aug 5, 2013)

How pathetic is this thread


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

SeaMilk said:


> How pathetic is this thread


Gotta agree with this.

As a newcomer to the hobby I always assumed the BTS was a good community to get in on but after this I'm not so sure.
Regardless of peoples differences and all the he said she said, you're all still grown ups right? It just seems like any regular forum except the petty arguments are done with intelligence.

I hope someone actually disproves all of what I've said, it's just how I'm seeing it looking in from the outside.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Locked at the request of the OP


----------

